# Giant Steps: Jaber Rouzbahani



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

http://nbadraft.net/jaberstory.asp

He's 7-5 260 and is in the Draft


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

A team has asked his agent to "hide" him...

Took a trip up to Portland this year....
Working out with Shareef Abdur-Rahim this summer...

...Could it be the Blazers who requested this:uhoh:


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

He won't get drafted, play in Europe for a few years, and then try to sign a free agent contract in the NBA down the road with a team that can use him.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)




----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I dont really understand .. what makes Pavel such a better prospect than Ramos, Jin, or even this guy?

Just wondering. Seems like everyone assumes Pavel will go in the top 10, but the others are rated much, much lower.

Anyway, I'd love to see all 4 of these giants come in and become good players. The NBA really needs some good true centers. Doubt that will happen, but it would be nice.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

coming from the same site that proclaimed that ivan was more athletic than nowitzki and had better vision and passing skills and a better handle and also had a better handle than kg, my prediction is that this guy will never see the nba court and if he does he willl be a complete bust and make anyone who ever claimed he was nba worthy to look useless and idiotic

check out these two pictures of ivan, one from october and one from april

















a double chin really helped your nba chances didnt it ivan....the nba wants and needs kids who eat candy all day and get fat and get a lot of zits


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

the guy can dunk on tip toes...can grab rim standing w/ only reaching up..


Drew Gooden apparently wants him on the Magic.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> the guy can dunk on tip toes...can grab rim standing w/ only reaching up..
> 
> 
> Drew Gooden apparently wants him on the Magic.


Drew Gooden should worry about staying on the team himself.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Drew Gooden should worry about staying on the team himself.


yeah..thats halarious..even though I think Drew Gooden is the best PF we have... I think if he has a good center to play with..he can contribute significantly with rebounds and points...something like 16-18ppg and 6-10 rpg...he just has to stay positive.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

That's an ugly dude -Sam Cassel


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKBaller</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing a little plastic surgeory couldn't fix up...

You can't really work with Sam Cassel's face..


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Is it just me or is this guy indeed looking like Nosferatu?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

He kinda looks like chunk from Goonies.

Obviously he'll be a big hit with the ladies in the NBA, once he takes care of that uni-brow.


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> He kinda looks like chunk from Goonies.
> 
> Obviously he'll be a big hit with the ladies in the NBA, once he takes care of that uni-brow.


lol..and those teeth


----------



## fugazy11 (Apr 28, 2004)

well if the guy can block shots, he could be used in the nba.


----------



## djmyte (Jun 10, 2002)

Half Ferengi, half human?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I heard he's reggie millers love child.


Actually I made that up based on that picture.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Bust.:|


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mysterio</b>!
> Bust.:|


how can he be a bust if he's just supposed to be tall with no special skills???
I'd love to see him becoming a good center, but Iran--->NBA it's a big change, if it was hard for Yao Ming to adjust to the NBA for this guy it'd be impossible, it'll be too physical for him. I doubt even that he could play a single minute at the top European level because it looks like he hasn't any basketball IQ or anything.


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

What worries me is that apart from being tall, the only good thing they could say about him was "good shot-blocking POTENTIAL". If he can't black shots already, what can he do? 12 pts 8rb aint bad at his level, but if you can back your man down and dunk on him without jumping, surely he could do better?


----------



## RunToFreeForFly (Jul 16, 2003)

"Cleverer complete the moment.
Stranger do the moment.
Weaker wait the moment.
Potate clip fly the moment."

The dud yesterday teach me above things.

It show he has the winner soul and heart.
It is not shown on his face. 

Biggest sleeper all time.


----------



## :TorontoRaptors: (May 25, 2003)

Iran... WHAT!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> Is it just me or is this guy indeed looking like Nosferatu?


:laugh: :laugh: 

Youre right


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RunToFreeForFly</b>!
> "Cleverer complete the moment.
> Stranger do the moment.
> Weaker wait the moment.
> ...


I'm speechless ... or dumbfounded .. one or the other.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

*7'5 Iranian??*

well this article pretty much speaks for it self

http://www.nbadraft.net/jaberstory.asp


----------



## RunToFreeForFly (Jul 16, 2003)

> "Cleverer complete the moment.
> Stranger do the moment.
> Weaker wait the moment.
> Potate clip fly the moment."
> ...


this post say itself


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

From what i have read/heard he isn't ready to play in the league yet. However, the people who report these kind of things aren't that great at what they do. Take everything you hear with a grain of salt. 

However, from the looks of it (him not even being on nbadraft.net's mock even though they did a report on it), it seems as though he won't be in the league any time soon. However, I'm sure some teams will give him a workout, and he might impress one enough to be drafted in the second round (which could very easily happen. There aren't very many 7'5 guys who have the determination he has) Most likely will head to Europe or maybe even the NBDL for a couple of years and then sign onto a team via free agency.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!! :jawdrop:


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Weasel</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shaq can't do that...


----------



## Ubonics (Jul 12, 2002)

He's never going to be a force in the NBA, but maybe I team will go afetr him late second, depending on how he does btw now and June 24th. But even if he just hangs in the D-league or Europe and develops his skills he could still prob be signed later on. 

If he did decent against Yao last yr. Holding him to half his average is def decent. Then maybe a contending team would want to develop this guy for down the road when Yao is a huge force in the NBA. This is the type of guy a top team could have riding their bench and then put him on Yao, to throw off Yao's game.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

He could be a bust. But I hope the Blazers are able to hide him or whatever. He'll go second round, and the Blazers have enough depth to draft and develop this player...one upside is that he has never had really good coaching, and that he can improve quickly. 

Also, in some tournament the other year he averaged 12 pts, 8 rebs, and 7 blocks per game. 

Definately seems like some potential, even if it is a long shot.


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RunToFreeForFly</b>!
> 
> 
> this post say itself


You mean, a load of nonsense??


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

I think Portland is trying their best to get him.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

His hand looks cartoonish. You know when an anvil lands on a guy's hand and it swells up? Or Fantastic Four, Mr Fantastic.

He's not going to be a bust. He can scare most centers away with his face.


----------

